# Kommentare zu: Lutz Hülße im Sportfischercenter Langenhorn



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

> *Lutz Hülße im Sportfischercenter Langenhorn*
> 
> Am 03. und 04. März steht Lutz Hülße für die Angler zur Verfügung.
> Freitag ab 17 Uhr und Samstag ab 9 Uhr geht es um folgende Themen:
> ...



Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Lutz Hülße im Sportfischercenter Langenhorn*

Hallo Thomas,

hab letztens mit Lutz Hüßle beim Spezi ein wenig gequascht. Er sprach von neuen Sachen, natürlich top secret, auf welche man gespannt sein darf... 

Naja, das sagen se ja alle ;->

Übrigens ist am 3 und 4 März, also diesen Freitag und Samstag Torsten Ahrens bei Spezi auf der Messe. Kai Hermann gibt sich ebenso die Ehre!


----------



## the-kingfishers (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Lutz Hülße im Sportfischercenter Langenhorn*

Schade das das hier so unter gegangen ist !
Ein Paar aus dem Board waren ja da.
Wer nicht da gewesen ist hat selber Schuld.
Es war wirklich sehr sehr interessant mal mit dem Herren zu fachsimpeln!
Na ja Fotos und Ein kleines Interview folgt in kürze!
Gruß Kingfishers


----------

